# Got snow?



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2012)

Our's is thawing out now, but I made the effort to get out with my camera yesterday and took these whilst with my eldest daughter and our dog.

Lincolnshire is so flat!

All taken with Canon 50D and Tamron 10-24mm.


snow3 by George Farmer, on Flickr


snow2 by George Farmer, on Flickr


snow1 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

Last one is my favourite   Is Canon a 1.6x for focal length on your sensor compared to full frame ?  Makes that a 16mm to 38mm lens essentially.  Are the second two images cropped ?  I love taking pics of the snow.  Missed a wonderful image outside the other day just after the first snow we had.  It just at sunset and I saw someone taking a pic across the fields, framed with hills to the right and left, with the sun setting in the valley in between. I was as jealous as hell that she had thought of it !!!!  Bet the lucky mare got a great shot. There is a guy on Youtube called Dom Bower (Dominic Bower, a photographer from Scotland).  He has taken some great snowscene images.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2012)

Yeh me too.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Last one is my favourite   Is Canon a 1.6x for focal length on your sensor compared to full frame ?  Makes that a 16mm to 38mm lens essentially.  Are the second two images cropped ?  I love taking pics of the snow.  Missed a wonderful image outside the other day just after the first snow we had.  It just at sunset and I saw someone taking a pic across the fields, framed with hills to the right and left, with the sun setting in the valley in between. I was as jealous as hell that she had thought of it !!!!  Bet the lucky mare got a great shot. There is a guy on Youtube called Dom Bower (Dominic Bower, a photographer from Scotland).  He has taken some great snowscene images.


Yes, 1.6 crop on Canon APS-C sensor. I will upgrade to full frame one day. The better dynamic range and lower noise is irresistible and I don't do much long stuff so wouldn't miss the increased focal length that crops provide.

All these images are cropped by a small amount for composition, then resized for web.

Looking at Dom Bower now, cheers!


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, some of his vids are a bit OTT but I think he knows his stuff   I have a Nikon D700 set up that I am thinking of selling if you are interested   Can you be tempted to the dark side ?


----------



## spyder (13 Feb 2012)

Last one fave for me too. Loving the gradients on them all though. Nice pics.


----------



## Mr P (13 Feb 2012)

Hi chaps,i got the weekend and managed to grab a couple of snow shots.you got some nice shots george,all the best ,skankypup.      http://www.flickr.com/photos/skankypup/


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 Feb 2012)

I live half way up a hill in N Wales and had squat so far. I like the third pic, George.


----------



## hinch (16 Feb 2012)

took a trip to derbyshire the other weekend only just got around to taking the pictures off my phone


20120128_125701 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_125707 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_125751 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_125759 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_130159 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_130206 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_130609 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_131014 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_131020 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_131553 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_131941 by hinchles, on Flickr

20120128_133441 by hinchles, on Flickr


----------

